

Engineers don't talk - afschwartz
http://www.eliastorres.com/blog/engineers-dont-talk?hn

======
nephorider
Pretty true! One of the met efficient way to make information go round is
still to collect all and make unified report (as a manager). Still tools like
internal instant messaging can improve communication.

------
eloheleh
Great point --establishing the right rhythms for effective communication is so
key, for any team. But fresh perspective to hear it from the engineers!

